
How Lightning Can Kill 300 Reindeer with One Strike - jobu
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/lightning-can-kill-300-reindeer-one-strike/
======
jobu
There was another post about this the other day, but this writeup had a really
interesting take on it - permafrost caused the current from the lightning
strike to spread out through the wet topsoil.

